# MACOSX.com logo/banner??



## Pengu (Sep 7, 2003)

Heyas.. This is mainly directed at whoever made the new "banner" for the top..
I asked a while ago about a banner or logo for the site, and no one had one, and nothing happened. Well Im asking again.
The orange circle thing, with the text next to it would make a great logo i think, and with a PNG/Alpha channel, it wouldnt matter what colour the background was, and it could retain the slight shadow..

Can anything be done to that effect, or is there a scaled down version of the banner we can use to link to the forums with??

Cheers,

Pengu


----------



## Pengu (Sep 8, 2003)

[sarcasm]I just love the way everyone has been so quick to respond when i ask about PROMOTING this site.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Sogni (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey Pengu...
Intrested in what you said about alpha channel to retain the shadow... do you mean it'll retain it as a transperant gif and work with a background color on the website?

If so, how do you do that exactly? I am proficient in Photoshop but I havent played with Alpha channels much.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 8, 2003)

Not GIF. Use PNGs. just specify a transparent bg and tell it to use alpha channel transparency rather than index transparency.


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

I cleaned up the original pic a bit, and I made some differently-sized banners, plus the Dot on its own (as a ping).


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

So did those not work or what?


----------



## Pengu (Sep 16, 2003)

Uh. not quite what i wanted, but thanks for trying arden.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Then what do you want?  I can be very accomodating.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 19, 2003)

What i wanted, was the graphic at the top, basically as it is now, but without the blue background. Hence, to acheive this, the original file is needed really.

Besides, I'm currently sans-(decent)webhost, and a fancy banner isn't much good when i'm the only one who can see it (through local Apache)...


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Okay, now I'm confused on what you want with the graphic.

As for webhosting, try www.hostultra.com.  Their FTP server is picky about downloading and moving remote files, but there are ways around that, and besides that they're a great host.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 20, 2003)

Ok, There is an image that runs across the top (http://www.macosx.com/forums/blue_new/topbluebuttons.jpg)
This consists of:
An orrange button type graphic, with a slight shadow;
The words "MACOSX.COM"
and "NO MORE SAD MACS", each with a slight shadow;
The grey link buttons to email, new threads, etc;
AND
A blue background made up of 1s and 0s, and a lighter blue swirl. I simply wanted the Orrange button, and the words, on their own. No blue. Just take the original PSD or fireworks PNG or whatever, and REMOVE the blue background. REMOVE the buttons. send me or post here, the original or a png of the words and the orange button, without the blue background, WITH the shadow, and alpha channels. It's really not hard to do. But i guess i overestimate some peoples abilities sometimes.

And no, i'm not having a go at you arden, thank you for your efforts, but it's not quite what i was looking for.


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

Okay, that helps a lot.  I wasn't completely sure what you wanted.

Don't underestimate my abilities... I may surprise you.  Give me a few minutes and I'll work something up.


----------

